# Any jet ski fishermen on here?



## Alexy

Just curious. 
I have watched jet ski Brian for a few years. this year I finally tried it sound-side in Hatteras and it was very productive.


----------



## IPNURWATER

I don't know of any here alexy. But when I'm out on the Er I seen two or three skis rigged for it but only one of them I actually seen fishing .the other two were those I wanna be cool guys with all the sticker etc. I watch one of them flip his ski and lose his yeti and rear rod holder rack that holds the cooler to.he recovered the cooler but not the rack so there is a ski rod -cooler rack near the cove in the Er.


----------



## spydermn

Alexy: As I get more time in my life I am leaning more and more towards doing this over kayak fishing. For another good yak I can get a used jet ski. I know it is more to run and outfit but seems like I would be able to access more and fish more rather than using time to get places. How shallow can you run in a ski (average)?


----------



## Alexy

You can go down to a foot. Fishing wise you can just pull up on shallows and walk over to a spot if you need to. I know at speed I have run in less than a foot to get over a shoal to deeper water but it was water i knew well enough to do that. I watched for about 3 years and pulled the plug this summer and did it. only thing I regret is not doing it sooner. The cost is nowhere near what a boat is and you can get in far skinnier water with a ski. I have stayed sound side in Hatteras and I was able to hit everything from specks, flounder, and even went clamming.


----------



## ez2cdave

Why, yes, I have done some Jet-Ski fishing, from time to time . . .









Tight Lines !


----------



## Alexy

ez2cdave said:


> Why, yes, I have done some Jet-Ski fishing, from time to time . . .
> 
> View attachment 26074
> 
> 
> Tight Lines !


Just curious what you are using and where you are getting things like rod racks and how you are setting them up .


----------



## ez2cdave

Alexy said:


> Just curious what you are using and where you are getting things like rod racks and how you are setting them up .


Sorry, I'm not a Kayak fisherman, at all. Just a funny pic posted by me.

Tight Lines !


----------



## ez2cdave

I just re-read my post . . . I'm not a Kayaker OR a jet-skier . . . Sorry !

Tight Lines !


----------



## IPNURWATER

Alexy said:


> Just curious what you are using and where you are getting things like rod racks and how you are setting them up .


Theres a guy on thehulltruth.com just go to the commercial section . based out of nc. He's a state trooper but custom fabs everything out his home (sceen name I think is state trooper or supertrooper something like that )he also powder coat and anodized metal. You will not find a better deal in price and quality.use taco holders. I have bought from him great guy.


----------

